# Black Lipstick For a MAC interview



## hotelvoodoo (Oct 15, 2013)

So I have a demo interview with MAC on Thursday .During my group interview Homa told me that I looked too boring and I needed to bring a persona with me to the second interview. For the first interview I rocked a daytime smoky eye and fairly neutral lips, but I wanted to bring big guns for interview 2. She told me that if I was goth bring goth, punk bring punk, preppy bring preppy. So I'm bringing my glamour gothy best and in selecting my makeup I want to do something totally different than last time. Since last time it was all about my eyes, I thought this time I'd go for a difficult lip. And then I thought about the lipstick queen: black. Now, I love black lipstick and it's been all over the runway recently. But is it too high school goth for the interview? Would I be better off with a safer plum color?


----------



## tattletale (Oct 21, 2013)

yes since mac doesn't sell a black lipstick


----------



## LastContrast (Oct 21, 2013)

Sweet Succulence is a nice gothy shade?


----------

